# Tilted Pelvis/Vulva in mares.



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

Maybe your vet could explain them better to you? Unless there's a vet on the forum that could help you out


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

When looking at a mare for reproduction....the anus should extend out further than the vulva...so manure drops with out touching the vulva lips....if you have the opposite then bacteria can find its way in and contaminate the uterus......that is why a caslick is often done with this conformation fault.

My mare is slightly tipped and she was not caslicked with her first foal and she was fine.

I don't see a reason why it would making ultrasounding harder to do.

Super Nova


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Super Nova said:


> When looking at a mare for reproduction....the anus should extend out further than the vulva...so manure drops with out touching the vulva lips....if you have the opposite then bacteria can find its way in and contaminate the uterus......that is why a caslick is often done with this conformation fault.
> 
> My mare is slightly tipped and she was not caslicked with her first foal and she was fine.
> 
> ...


I question this because the mare I recieved was once always continually bred, so yes she has a tilted vulva. Though another question while I'm at it, is there any other reason OTHER than pregnancy the cervix would be hard but yet normal? The vet who ultrasounded this mare said the cervix was hard, which occurs in pregnancy.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

Having a tipped pelvis is a conformation fault. It is not something that happens as a result of breeding all though it can be come worse with lots of breeding.

As far as the cervix goes I can't answer that question but to me is should logically be hard with two exceptions.....otherwise if should soften while she is in season and just prior to foaling.

Super Nova.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Several things contribute to the problems you site.

What is the age of this mare? Older mares experience more problems with a tilted vulva, especially if they have had several foals or have a low back or a big perenial belly, all of which help to 'pull' the rectum in and allow the vulva to become compromised.

Does this mare 'suck wind' or get a 'pneumovaginitis' -- having the vaginal cavity fill with air?

Does this mare have a very flat croup and/or a high tail-set? These mares are more prone to these problems. 

If any of these things are a problem, a prudent thing to do would be to have the mare infused with an antibiotic (with or without a uterine culture taken in heat) and a caslicks done to close up the upper 1/2 - 2/3 of the vulva, leaving just room for her to urinate OK. 

Many performance mares are kept sutured just to avoid sucking wind. Once a mare has been sutured, the vulva has scar tissue on it and does not close well without keeping the mare sutured.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Cherie said:


> Several things contribute to the problems you site.
> 
> What is the age of this mare? Older mares experience more problems with a tilted vulva, especially if they have had several foals or have a low back or a big perenial belly, all of which help to 'pull' the rectum in and allow the vulva to become compromised.
> 
> ...


She is I believe 14 years old, her previous owner only used her for breeding.

I've never heard her wind-suck, though I've heard you can only hear it when they are in a fast gate. Since she was a rescue I haven't been able to ride her yet, though she has been in a fast gate with me around.

She did have a pretty flat croup when she was underweight. Though when I had her back to normal weight it wasn't as prominent.


----------

